# Sponge bar question



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there, 
I have a new replacement sponge that is for a singer standard, but need to use it on a brother standard. Is there any difference in sponge depth for Singer vs Brother machines? I have used this same replacement sponge on an sk 860 and SK155, but am not totally familiar with Brother Machines yet. 
Thanks .


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Peanut Tinker said:


> Hi there,
> I have a new replacement sponge that is for a singer standard, but need to use it on a brother standard. Is there any difference in sponge depth for Singer vs Brother machines? I have used this same replacement sponge on an sk 860 and SK155, but am not totally familiar with Brother Machines yet.
> Thanks .


Try it? I think it is basically the length of the retainer.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What is a sponge bar?


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> What is a sponge bar?


It is used on a knitting machine to keep the needles in proper place when knitting. When it wears over time, it needs to be replaced.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't know if there's a difference between the 2 that you mentioned, but some Brother ones are. Good luck, hope you find what you want. I can see you are in Canada, there's a bloke in Scotland UK, he makes new sponge bars that never wear out, he gets good feedback on his product. I saw him at a machine knitting show last year, they looked brilliant. Might buy one this year, check it out for myself. Sue


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

suedenie said:


> I don't know if there's a difference between the 2 that you mentioned, but some Brother ones are. Good luck, hope you find what you want. I can see you are in Canada, there's a bloke in Scotland UK, he makes new sponge bars that never wear out, he gets good feedback on his product. I saw him at a machine knitting show last year, they looked brilliant. Might buy one this year, check it out for myself. Sue


Who is he and how does a person go about finding him? LOL


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

suedenie said:


> I don't know if there's a difference between the 2 that you mentioned, but some Brother ones are. Good luck, hope you find what you want. I can see you are in Canada, there's a bloke in Scotland UK, he makes new sponge bars that never wear out, he gets good feedback on his product. I saw him at a machine knitting show last year, they looked brilliant. Might buy one this year, check it out for myself. Sue


Do you mean Robert Fountain, if so, he is in Oldham?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Contact information for Robert Fountain, who sells sponge bars and knitting machine number strips:

Rob Fountain
SmartCo
Oldham OL4 5NL
Phone: 0161 624 0757 or 07754 857736

Having said that, if someone can confirm whether or not this is the person who is selling the never-wear-out sponge bars, that would be good.

Ginny


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> Hi there,
> I have a new replacement sponge that is for a singer standard, but need to use it on a brother standard. Is there any difference in sponge depth for Singer vs Brother machines? I have used this same replacement sponge on an sk 860 and SK155, but am not totally familiar with Brother Machines yet.
> Thanks .


Brother and Silver Reed sponge bars aren't the same size. I found out the hard way. I was at a hands on workshop. A newbie had an old Singer 700 that she had cleaned but didn't replace the sponge bar. Another knitter knew I had bought a couple sponge bars for my Brother 940 and still had them in my car. They asked to borrow one so the newbie could participate. I reluctantly agreed, but the sponge bar was ruined. It got stuck when they tried to shove it in, and bent when it was pulled out.

The sponge alone might work, but since it is a little smaller than the Brother, might not hold down the needles the way it should.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Mary is right. A knitmaster/Singer/Silver Reed sponge bar is smaller in width. It measure approximately 9mm and a Brothers measures approximately 11mm. Not a lot of difference but as Mary has said enough to cause a problem.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

If you're replacing the foam in the KMs sponge bar check the site where you bought the foam for the dimensions on them for both makes of KMs. Let us know if it's the same for both brand machines...


----------



## eckimo (Nov 25, 2012)

He says 'longer lasting' sponge bars.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

suedenie said:


> I don't know if there's a difference between the 2 that you mentioned, but some Brother ones are. Good luck, hope you find what you want. I can see you are in Canada, there's a bloke in Scotland UK, he makes new sponge bars that never wear out, he gets good feedback on his product. I saw him at a machine knitting show last year, they looked brilliant. Might buy one this year, check it out for myself. Sue


Can you post details?

Andy


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Not only do they not fit, they are different in length. The brother sponge bars are shorter as well as wider. The silver reed is narrow and longer. The toyota is different from the other two.


----------



## Barbaralizzy (Sep 4, 2015)

I have used Singer sponge bars in my Brother but have fitted them into a cleaned retainer of the Brother if you get me. I cleaned out the old sponge from the bar for my Brother 260 and fitted in a Singer bar. It is shorter but that is overcome by having it inside the old bar. Works well for me. Hope this may help.


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes this is the guy who sells life time sponge bars


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi 
I just got hold of a brother specific sponge and compared it vs a sponge that is specifically for a singer standard, and they are the same in depth and width. Both are longer than the bar, which is fine because I can trim them. The metal sponge " bar" is definitely a bit different in both length and depth, so I would not interchange them with the wrong machine, esp given what I have heard in these responses. Thanks for all the info and suggestions.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

GinB said:


> Contact information for Robert Fountain, who sells sponge bars and knitting machine number strips:
> 
> Rob Fountain
> SmartCo
> ...


Yes they are long lasting, 4 to 5 years I believe


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Not really sure. I seam to remember his mother saying that she had something to do with the Guild of machine knitters in Scotland. Maybe check there website out. I think I also found them on the Internet. Have a good look, you will probably find them. Sue


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

eckimo said:


> He says 'longer lasting' sponge bars.


Could someone who lives in the U. K. please contact Robert to ask if he will ship to the U. S.? If he will, does he have an email address or website? I haven't learned how to call the U. K.


----------



## WestfieldWin (May 14, 2013)

Very interested in this post, would like to know if anyone has already tried these "longer lasting" ones and what your opinion of these is.


----------



## smartco (Mar 15, 2016)

I am Rob Fountain and I do say longer lasting sponge bars, not everlasting!! I will ship to the u.s., shipping is very expensive to phone England 00441616240757 I recommend that the bars should be replaced after 4 years ,,what would be better for me would be someone who could export them in bulk,,and act as an agent, If you are interested, then get in touch email is [email protected]


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

WestfieldWin said:


> Very interested in this post, would like to know if anyone has already tried these "longer lasting" ones and what your opinion of these is.


Yes, I am using one and very happy with it


----------



## WestfieldWin (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for your input, I have just replaced one, but have made a note of the name and address for future reference.


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

1105 am GMT Good Friday. I have just spoken to Rob Fountain. He lives in the next 'mill' town to me. He says he makes the never-wear-out sponge bars. They do wear out eventually but will last about 4 years max which is good if you are a 'heavy' user of your machine. They fit Brother, Knitmaster/Studio and Toyota. He is happy to export to America/Canada but the postage will be very expensive. He is looking for a stockist at your side of the pond. He says that Knitmaster/Studio bars will fit Brother but Brother bars will not fit Knitmaster/Studio. Must be to do with the full length of the machine. Hope this is of help.


----------



## lynnw (Nov 27, 2011)

I live in BC Canada, how expensive would shipping be.


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

sorry, i don't know the answer to that question. i simply made the enquiry of Rob Fountain about his sponge bars and posted his answers. sponge bars don't weigh very much. i should imagine the paper card tubes they travel in weigh more than the bar.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

lynnw said:


> I live in BC Canada, how expensive would shipping be.


You need to contact Robert direct


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

denisejune said:


> 1105 am GMT Good Friday. I have just spoken to Rob Fountain. He lives in the next 'mill' town to me. He says he makes the never-wear-out sponge bars. They do wear out eventually but will last about 4 years max which is good if you are a 'heavy' user of your machine. They fit Brother, Knitmaster/Studio and Toyota. He is happy to export to America/Canada but the postage will be very expensive. He is looking for a stockist at your side of the pond. He says that Knitmaster/Studio bars will fit Brother but Brother bars will not fit Knitmaster/Studio. Must be to do with the full length of the machine. Hope this is of help.


The Knitmaster/Studio/Silver Reed and Toyota sponge bars are narrower. Has nothing to do with length. Bulky/chunky are longer than standard.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I have updated the contact information for Robert (Rob) Fountain, who sells sponge bars and knitting machine number strips. Notice below that he is a KP member, so you could also contact him using a PM.:

Rob Fountain
SmartCo
Oldham OL4 5NL
Phone: 0161 624 0757 or 07754 857736
Email: [email protected]
KP Username: smartco


Ginny


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

theresa1 said:


> Yes this is the guy who sells life time sponge bars


They are not lifetime, just longer lasting, about 4 years


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

How about just buying a new sponge strip and insert it into your existing bar? Here is one UK supplier of kits that will post world for 4GPB. I'm sure there must be similar kits available in Canada.

I haven't used this supplier as my sponge bars are all right at the moment but I plan to get a set for future use.


----------

